# Tree Climbing Beavers???



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

I was out checking out new trapping area's today for beaver when i came across some trees chewed down. Thats when i noticed it appeared the beaver climbed the tree and started chewing limbs. Now i've never heard of beaver climbing tree's but then again i'm pretty new to trapping so can someone let me know if in fact beaver can actually climb the 7 feet into the tree thats pictured?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

any chance that tree was covered in ice, and alot closer to the ground at the time it was eaten, possibly with a couple feet of snow on the ground for the beaver to stand on? thats the only thing i can think of. ive never heard of a beaver climbing a tree.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This is tough not to have fun with, but then someone might take me serious and think I am a nut.

I have seen this often. The snow banks along the periphery of tree groves can get six, eight, even ten feet high in years with heavy snowfall. Beaver are just standing on the snow banks cutting the tree at about eighteen inches. That puts the cut up to 10 to 12 feet above ground. But then you already knew that and were looking for a sucker. Sorry if I goofed up your fun.


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

actually we havn't had any real heavy snow in that area and thats fresh chewing so i have no idea how the hell it got up there


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It doesn't take that much snow if you have wind. About 20 years ago we had a blizzard here in North Dakota with only a couple inches of snow. We had 50 plus mile an hour wind with it. Banks in shelterbelts were over six feet high. I'll bet you dimes to dollars there were good sized banks in that area.


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

that tree is roughly about 15 feet off our main road we honestly didn't have any snow banks that high in that area and i passed that tree nearly every single day. and also that is pretty freshly chewed and we havn't had grund snow for about a week now


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Then your going to leave me scratching my head on this one, because on land beaver have a hard time walking much less climbing.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry, I got hungry and heard the best wood is between 6 and 8 feet... It's very true, those beavers are sure missing a good meal!


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

dang wood-swans again.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

My guess is Bigfoot. They do that to mark their territory ya know.lol


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Hummmmmmmmm........................... My guess would be ... one SERIOUSLY BIG-ARSE BEAVER....  .... Either that or the last time someone was out there deer hunting they forgot to take home their tree-stand ladder.


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

i have know clue unless he got on it some how and bent it over and got it


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

u should put out a few trail cams in that area, haha that would be an aweome pic, a bunch of beavers loungin in the trees 8)


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm going out on a limb here and am going to say that it may have been a porcupine that did that, they have the incisors to do that kind of work, however they uaually choose smaller twigs and buds. I believe with the beavers anatomical features (weight, webbed feet not suitable for climbing) that it would be almost impossible for them to do this. not only that, but energetically speaking it wouldn't make much sense to climb a tree to cut it down. I could be wrong but thats what i'd go with.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> This is tough not to have fun with, but then someone might take me serious and think I am a nut.
> 
> I have seen this often. The snow banks along the periphery of tree groves can get six, eight, even ten feet high in years with heavy snowfall. Beaver are just standing on the snow banks cutting the tree at about eighteen inches. That puts the cut up to 10 to 12 feet above ground. But then you already knew that and were looking for a sucker. Sorry if I goofed up your fun.


now that I read this post, this woud seem like the most logical explaination, where exactly are you located? and what are the chances there could have been a snow bank reaching this branch???


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

it would be very hard for a beaver to reach this branch it's located right next to lake superior and the 2 days we did have snow the 50+ mile an hour winds blew the snow across the road i'm as stumped on this as anyone else it's just seems to be one of those wierd things you sometimes come across


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

musta been one big hairy beaver with large lips :beer:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

that looks like the work of a porcupine when doing adc work for porkys i seen trees that looked the same way and there was a porky in a few of them so if theres porkys in your area i think thats what it is


----------

